# salida de amplificador quemada



## netokota (Mar 21, 2007)

hola, tengo un amplificador prestige, es para carro, y se le quemaron las salidas eso lo se por que me lo dijo un tecnico al que se lo abia llevado a arreglar solo que tardaba mucho y me traia en buelta y se lo quite, me gustaria saver como checarlas para saber cuales son las que estan quemadas y no cambiarlas todas, dejo el link de mi amplificador.

http://www.audiovox.com/webapp/wcs/...=10001&storeId=10001&productId=3720&langId=-1


----------



## Dano (Mar 21, 2007)

Movido al foro corespondiente.

Saludos


----------



## netokota (Mar 30, 2007)

hacia que foro fue movido, me podrian mandar la direccion, a mi tambien me interesa este tema, graacias


----------



## Dano (Mar 30, 2007)

Hacia Audio: Reparaciones


----------

